# KDE - gelegentliche Darstellungsprobleme

## Randy Andy

Als Titel würde aber auch gut passen: Mehr Stress mit KDE Desktopeffekten   :Wink: 

Als Leute,

es geht um folgendes:

Wenn ich per [Alt]+[F2] das Suchfenster oben einblenden lasse, dann sind meist die Funktionsbuttons nicht sichtbar, funktionieren aber, wenn man weiß wohin man klicken muss.

Das sieht dann so aus: http://wstaw.org/m/2014/01/12/Fenster_Alt_F2.png

Sonst sind mir noch keine weiteren Darstellungsprobleme aufgefallen. Dieser Fehler scheint überwiegend nach einem Neustart und dem erst einloggen aufzutauchen.

Melde ich mich dann aber vom Desktop ab und danach wieder ein, dann sieht alles prima aus, so wie's sein soll:

http://wstaw.org/m/2014/01/12/Fenster_Alt_F2-ok.png

Gut, mein Farbschema/Theme wurde von mir in mühevoller Kleinarbeit angepasst und ich fürchte mit dem Standardtheme wär's gefixt. Aber das ist für mich wirklich ungenießbar.

Jedoch hatte ich in der Vergangenheit dann permanent Probleme, wenn's daran lag, und nicht intermittierend, so wie jetzt.

Wie könnte ich den Ursachen am besten auf die Schliche kommen, ohne gleich wieder ein Standardprofil nutzen zu müssen, da mir der Erhalt meiner geliebten Optik sehr am Herzen liegt. Wo könnte sich das als Fehlermeldung in einem Log niederschlagen. Ist Euch was bekannt. 

Gibts 'ne Akonadi Startverzögerung als workaround oder bekannte Timing-Probleme als Ursache. Ich frag nur, weil ich wenn Kontact automatisch startet, nach dem Einloggen, dann sehe ich noch einen Moment das rote Fehlerkreuz, eh alles scheinbar korrekt gestartet wird. Kmail läuft hier eigentlich recht gut und verlässlich seit geraumer Zeit - endlich  :Wink: 

[Edit] Vergaß noch zu erwähnen dass ich das Problem seit mindestens KDE-4.11.3 bis zur aktuellen 4.12.0 habe.

Bin für zielführende Anregungen dankbar.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## Randy Andy

Hi Leute,

mittlerweile bin ich bei KDE-4.12.2 doch das Problem hat sich nicht verändert.

Bin der Sache aber etwas näher gekommen, denn ich weiß nun, dass es etwas mit Fehlern im Akonadi-Server zu tun haben muss. 

Stoppe und starte ich den Akonadi-Server, dann verschwindet das Problem, sprich die Ausgeblendeten Icons erscheinen wieder im Alt+F2 Menü.

Vielleicht will man die User mit derlei optischen Fehlern ja drauf aufmerksam machen, mal in ihr Akonadi-Log zu schauen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vermute daher ich muss "nur" dafür Sorgen, dass alle unten gelisteten Fehler verschwinden und dann ist der Spuk vermutlich vorbei.

Ich geh jetzt mal auf die Suche nach Ursachen - ist aber nicht das erste mal, dass ich dabei erfolglos blieb.

Falls also einer von Euch also schon mal einen heißen Tipp für mich hat, immer her damit.

Der Akonadi-Server hat während des aktuellen Starts Fehler gemeldet. Das Protokoll kann hier gefunden werden: /home/andy/.local/share/akonadi/akonadiserver.error

```

Nepomuk Query Server not available 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-38018' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-38007' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-38005' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-38025' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-38035' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-5702' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-28927' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-28932' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-28994' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29456' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29458' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29513' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29508' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29577' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29580' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29618' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-29692' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-37869' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-37902' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 

Error during executing query "INSERT INTO CollectionPimItemRelation (Collection_id, PimItem_id) VALUES (:0, :1)" :  "Duplicate entry '298-38024' for key 'PRIMARY' QMYSQL3: Unable to execute statement" 
```

Das Fehlerprotokoll des MySQL-Servers

```

140214 14:51:33 InnoDB: The InnoDB memory heap is disabled

140214 14:51:33 InnoDB: Mutexes and rw_locks use GCC atomic builtins

140214 14:51:33 InnoDB: Compressed tables use zlib 1.2.8

140214 14:51:33 InnoDB: Using Linux native AIO

140214 14:51:33 InnoDB: Initializing buffer pool, size = 80.0M

140214 14:51:33 InnoDB: Completed initialization of buffer pool

140214 14:51:33 InnoDB: highest supported file format is Barracuda.

140214 14:51:35  InnoDB: Waiting for the background threads to start

140214 14:51:36 Percona XtraDB (http://www.percona.com) 5.5.32-MariaDB-30.2 started; log sequence number 504570240

140214 14:51:37 [Warning] Can't open and lock time zone table: Table 'mysql.time_zone_leap_second' doesn't exist trying to live without them

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Can't open and lock privilege tables: Table 'mysql.servers' doesn't exist

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_current' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_history' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_history_long' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_consumers' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_instruments' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'setup_timers' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'performance_timers' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'threads' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_by_thread_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_by_instance' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'events_waits_summary_global_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_summary_by_event_name' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_summary_by_instance' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'mutex_instances' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'rwlock_instances' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'cond_instances' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [ERROR] Native table 'performance_schema'.'file_instances' has the wrong structure

140214 14:51:37 [Note] /usr/sbin/mysqld: ready for connections.

Version: '5.5.32-MariaDB'  socket: '/tmp/akonadi-andy.QVeJvC/mysql.socket'  port: 0  Source distribution

```

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## schmidicom

Im Forum wurde inzwischen schon mehrfach von einer Wechselwirkung zwischen den proprietären nVidia-Treibern und akonadi berichtet, kann es sein das es bei dir auch in diese Richtung geht?

----------

## Randy Andy

Nee schmidicomm,

wie ich ja hier schon schrieb, https://forums.gentoo.org/posting.php?mode=editpost&p=7440260 bin ich seither auf den nuveau Treiber umgestiegen und hab seitdem ein Problem weniger.

Display-Performance in Sachen FPS bei Video, Flash oder sonstigem, ist hier ehrlich gesagt kein Problem.  Allerdings hab ich mit Spielen nichts im Sinn, weshalb das bei mir nicht so sehr ins Gewicht fallen mag.

Mein Lieblingsspiel heißt ohnehin "Larry the Cow", kennt das hier Jemand?   :Laughing: 

Gruß, Andy.

P.S. werd dieser Tage mal versuchen auf Baloo zu migrieren, mal sehen wie sich das so schlägt und ob es hier positiven Einfluß hat...

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/20782/baloo-ersatz-fuer-nepomuk-in-arbeit.html

----------

## schmidicom

Wenn du OpenSource-Treiber und das neuste mesa benutzt könntest du noch versuchen die libdrm auf testing anzuheben. Seit ich das bei mir gemacht habe funktionieren die OpenGL-Bildschirmschoner unter KDE wieder.  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Ich bin ja schon komplett auf testing, von daher erübrigt sich das, zumal ich ohnehin als screensaver den blank screen bevorzuge.

Doch letztlich hat das alles nichts mit meinem Problem zu tun, oder.   :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

So Leute, es gibt zaghafte Fortschritte zu vermelden.

Ich hab mal Baloo statt Nepomuk aus dem kde-overlay installiert und nun sind im KRunner Menü sämtliche Icons permanent vorhanden, womit der Fall eigentlich gelöst wäre.

Die Dateisuche darin scheint mir tatsächlich schneller und zuverlässiger zu funktionieren. 

Allerdings funktionierte erst mal die Dateisuche im Dolphin nicht mehr, dazu braucht es dann wiederum eine neuere Version. 

Ich hab mich für das Live-ebuild entschieden, damit ging dann auch die Suche im Dolphin deutlich verlässlicher und schneller als jemals zuvor.

Das Frontend aus der Systemeinstellung zum Einrichten der zu indizierenden Dateien hat nun ein anderes Logo und mutet noch etwas primitiver an, ist aber nicht so schlimm da die Suche ja dafür funktioniert.

Ich dachte das Frontend soll nun "Milou" heißen, doch den Namen konnte ich nirgends finden, genauso wenig wie das Tool "nepomukbaloomigrator". Schien mir aber auch nicht wirklich nötig, da Baloo eine Neuindizierung angestoßen hat, wozu als unverträgliche oder falsche Informationen mirgrieren.

Von daher begrüße ich die angedachte Entscheidung, dass Baloo das next generation Nepomuk sein soll. Eventuell könnte es schon mit KDE-4.13 Einzug halten, was in meinen Augen ein Fortschritt wäre.

Ich bin ja jetzt mit meiner KDE-Installation nicht komplett auf die Live-ebuilds gewechselt, sondern nur mit Baloo und Dolphin, nebst zugehörigen Abhängigkeiten. Nepomuk musste ich wegen nicht anders aufzulösender file collisions deinstallieren. 

Nun scheint mein Akonadi allerdings nicht mehr mit dem mysql bzw. bei mit mariadb laufen zu wollen. Habe daher nun auf sqlite gewechselt womit wenigstend Akonadi fast fehlerfrei zu laufen scheint, allerdings hat er noch nicht alle Mails neu indiziert, weshalb ich das noch nicht abschließend bestätigen kann. 50% meiner weit über 10.000 Mails scheinen aber schon da zu sein.

Der Einzige Fehler der momentan im Akonadi-Log auftaucht lautet:Akonadi has been built without Nepomuk support! Scheint aber logisch, da Nepomuk deinstalliert ist und Baloo nun den Job übernehmen soll.

Mal sehen wie das weiter geht und ob am Ende doch noch alles gut wird. Schließlich hat das KDE-Projekt wegen eben dieser Probleme schon genug Anwender verloren, von daher wünsche ich mir und ihnen, das sie baldmöglichst performante und verlässliche Lösungen verfügbar machen können.

Halte Euch auf dem laufenden, wenn ihr wollt. Anbei noch ein paar Referenzen zur Info rund um das Thema:

http://community.kde.org/Baloo

http://community.kde.org/Baloo/Architecture

http://community.kde.org/Baloo/NepomukPort

http://www.golem.de/news/kde-nepomuk-ist-reif-baloo-ist-schneller-1402-104638.html

http://www.pro-linux.de/news/1/20782/baloo-ersatz-fuer-nepomuk-in-arbeit.html

----------

## schmidicom

Zum Glück habe ich mit diesem ganzen Indexing-Zeugs nie wirklich gearbeitet (ob unter Linux oder Windows) und mich immer auf klare Ordnerstrukturen und Volltextsuchen verlassen. Die funktionieren wenigstens und bringen nicht den halben Desktop aus dem tritt.  :Wink: 

----------

## Randy Andy

Mal so aus Interesse, Schmidicom.

Was ist denn dein bevorzugtes Tool zur Volltextsuche, oder machst Du das alles per commandline?

----------

## schmidicom

 *Randy Andy wrote:*   

> Mal so aus Interesse, Schmidicom.
> 
> Was ist denn dein bevorzugtes Tool zur Volltextsuche, oder machst Du das alles per commandline?

 

Da ich bei meiner Ordnerorganisation bis jetzt noch so ziemlich alles auf Anhieb gefunden habe brauchte es nur sehr selten eine Volltextsuche, aber wenn dann auf der Konsole mit "find", "grep" und der gleichen. Es gab auch mal einen Fall wo ich mit Hilfe von "find" und einem weiterem Programm dessen Name ich gerade nicht mehr weiß nach bestimmten EXIF-Daten in Bildern suchte.

----------

## Randy Andy

Find und grep also, das dachte ich mir schon.

Bei großen Datenbeständen und weniger strikter Ordnung steigt halt dafür die Suchzeit etwas an, verglichen mit den Ansätzen den die Indexer verfolgen.

Letztlich aber alles Geschmackssache über die sich vortrefflich streiten ließe.

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## schmidicom

Ich benutze das allerdings nicht aus Prinzip sondern eher deswegen weil ich bis jetzt noch nie eine Indexierung erlebt habe die auch tatsächlich immer und zuverlässig funktioniert hätte. Gäbe es aber eine Indexierung auf die man sich jederzeit 100% verlassen kann würde ich sofort umsteigen. Denn strikte Orderstrukturen sind zwar machbar erfordern jedoch klare Regeln und auch eine gewisse Disziplin erst recht dann wenn mehr als eine Person damit arbeitet.

----------

## Randy Andy

Da kann ich Dir nur in allem beipflichten, allerdings gebe ich die Hoffnung (noch) nicht auf, dass der vermaledeite Indexer vielleicht doch mal vernünftig arbeitet.

Übrigens, für alle die sich durch meine Beschreibungen zu Baloo ermutigt fühlen eine kleine Warnung. Mittlerweile zeigt sich das eingangs erwähnte Problem nun doch wieder - keine Icons im Runner-Menü. 

Akonadi läuft angeblich, aber Kmail funktioniert nicht mehr, obwohl mir nun alle Mails per Anzahl und Header angezeigt werden, nur mit den Inhalten haperts.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wage daher die Flucht nach vorn und gehe mal mit KDE komplett auf die Live-Ebuilds - schlimmer gehts nimmer oder immer - wir werdens sehen  :Wink: 

Ansonsten hab ich ja meine Btrfs-Snapshots und gehe zurück zum Anfang.

----------

